# Blogger help



## ashfame (May 27, 2007)

Q1> How can i change the font of Title Post in my blog?
Q2> How can i make my blog to show only portions of posts & have a "Read Full     / Read More" Button like many other bloggers have?
Q3> How can I integrate RSS Feed for my BLOG (This One in Details coz i dont have much idea about Feeds)
Q4> Wht are Diggs exactly & how can i use them?
My Blog is *tech4sure.blogspot.com


----------



## manas (May 27, 2007)

Thats too many questions  

1> Change the font in this section of your blog.

.post h3 {
  margin-top: 0;
  font: normal bold 130% 'Lucida Grande','Trebuchet MS';
  letter-spacing: -1px;
  color: #666699;
  }

You can add your desired font before "Lucida Grande". 

2> You can look for how to add "Read More" links in your posts here

3> Integrate RSS feed ???

I think Blogger does that. You can click on the RSS icon in your FF address bar and see that.

4> Diggs are votes given by Digg.com members. The more diggs you recieve, the better are your chances of getting to the Digg frontpage. For a post to be digged, they have to submitted to Digg first.


Do I get paid for this long answer ?


----------



## ashfame (May 28, 2007)

manas said:
			
		

> 1> Change the font in this section of your blog.
> 
> .post h3 {
> margin-top: 0;
> ...


After copy-pasting this code in my template at the position where I found it,
I previewed the page but nothing changed, the font of title was like that it was before.
What has gone wrong in this ?


> 2> You can look for how to add "Read More" links in your posts here


Cant find the place where I have to apply the code, its messy. I m confused!


> 3> Integrate RSS feed ???
> 
> I think Blogger does that. You can click on the RSS icon in your FF address bar and see that.


I mean how can i generate feeds for my contents on the blog?
(i.e. Feeds for my visitors)


> 4> Diggs are votes given by Digg.com members. The more diggs you recieve, the better are your chances of getting to the Digg frontpage. For a post to be digged, they have to submitted to Digg first.


You mean I have to submit the post first & then show up the DIG button & then what?
***************************************************************************
Q5 > What are trackbacks?

pl help!


----------



## manas (May 28, 2007)

1. > You need to add the font yourself. For example if you want your titles to be displayed in Georgia.. try this code..

.post h3 {
margin-top: 0;
font: normal bold 130% Georgia,'Lucida Grande','Trebuchet MS';
letter-spacing: -1px;
color: #666699;
}

2> You will have to do that yourself ! Its a long time since I stopped using Blogger.

3> Why do you need to generate feeds when Blogger does that ?  

4> Then you do not need to do anything.   Your visitors need to digg the post. 

5> Trackbacks ??  Blogger does not have them...


----------



## ashfame (May 29, 2007)

manas said:
			
		

> 1. > You need to add the font yourself. For example if you want your titles to be displayed in Georgia.. try this code..
> 
> .post h3 {
> margin-top: 0;
> ...


Implemented!! Thanx!


> 2> You will have to do that yourself ! Its a long time since I stopped using Blogger.


I will try again!! 


> 3> Why do you need to generate feeds when Blogger does that ?


How to enable feeds for my visitors?
Pl xplain in detail!


> 4> Then you do not need to do anything.   Your visitors need to digg the post.


I will try dis n get back!


> 5> Trackbacks ??  Blogger does not have them...


Really!
Bt actually wt are they n how dey wrk?


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 29, 2007)

To know about trackbacks see: *www.haloscan.com/help/TrackBack

And visit *www.haloscan.com/ to implement Trackback in Blogger.com blogs. Blogger natively does not support Trackback but haloscan can do that.


----------



## manas (May 29, 2007)

Enable feeds ?

I am repeating : you already have feeds for your visitors... at *tech4sure.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default What more do you want ? 

For trackbacks, read the links Navjot has given.


----------



## ashfame (May 29, 2007)

I mean if i am a visitor of my blog, where should i click to get subscribed to the feeds (like many have buttons for subscribing)


----------



## manas (May 30, 2007)

Oh, you mean you need some RSS buttons...

You can get some at FeedBurner or simply add a subscribe link to your sidebar  pointing to your feed. This will help your visitors.


----------



## ashfame (May 30, 2007)

manas said:
			
		

> Oh, you mean you need some RSS buttons...
> 
> You can get some at FeedBurner or simply add a subscribe link to your sidebar  pointing to your feed. This will help your visitors.


pl xplain!
m new to feeds.
(i hav seen many buttons for subscribing to feeds, which one shd i prefer?)
dont knw wat to do for wat?


----------



## ashfame (May 31, 2007)

1 more ques: when we comment on someone's blog, does that count as a backlink?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 1, 2007)

That depends on blog by blog. If blog implements nofollow attribute for link of comment, then it can't be counted as backlink and if it does not use nofollow attribute on links on comments then it can be counted as a backlink.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 1, 2007)

hw can i knw da attribute?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 1, 2007)

Just view the source of post page and check on the link of comment for this

<a href="link" rel="nofollow" >

If nofollow is mentioned it means it will not be counted as backlink and if its not there then it can be counted as a backlink.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 1, 2007)

any other way


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 1, 2007)

other way for checking attribute? This is the only way and there cannot be a simpler method than this.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 1, 2007)

i am unable to find the attribute bt i thnk i might hav missed it out!
Edit
GOT IT SIR!!
It says
rel="external nofollow"
dat means it wont count as a backlink.
Can u tell me the meaning of this attribute
Edit:
Also tell me abt feeds, diggs n trackbacks


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 1, 2007)

nofollow tells search engines not to follow this link via comment link. So search engines don't give any value to such links with nofollow attribute.

Digg: If a person submits your post to Digg.com and then afterwards people rate your post by digging(pressing the digg button) and your post gains popularity.

Trackback: Told above.

Feeds: Told n times in this thread. What did you not understood?


----------



## ashfame (Jun 1, 2007)

i tried haloscan bt when i tried to upload the altered template, it says it got some broken tags!

hey guys!
blogger doesnt hav much features n plugins as much wordpress do!
Shd I switch to wordpress?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 1, 2007)

Wordpress.com does not allow you to add your own ads which blogger.com does.

Unless you have your own hosted wordpress blog, blogger.com is better in monetizing terms.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 2, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Wordpress.com does not allow you to add your own ads which blogger.com does.
> 
> Unless you have your own hosted wordpress blog, blogger.com is better in monetizing terms.



r u sure!!
coz someone here only was saying wordpress now allows adsense ad


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 2, 2007)

ashfame said:
			
		

> r u sure!!
> coz someone here only was saying wordpress now allows adsense ad


No they don't. Nor Paid Posts either.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot to MANAS & NAVJOT for their help!
I am still left with DIGGS & Trackbacks!
Will try to understand & implement them in ma blog n come back!
Thanks to both of you guys!
*****************************************************************************


> After Implementing the "READ MORE" hack, how to configure my feeds (both generated by blogger & feedburner) so that they only show summary?
> Chk my feeds, they r lukin terrible with summary appearing above the full post!
> Pl help ASAP!
> *EDIT*
> I want dat when we click on "READ MORE", summary shd get hidden n den full post is viewed!


Got it DONE!!
BT wht should i do so that changes in posts are reflected in feeds?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 2, 2007)

Nothing...feeds are updated automatically.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 2, 2007)

yup dey r updated nw!
BT ma feeds are not showing posts according to the order of posting?
Wht shd i do? (Dis is happening with both feedburner & blogger feeds)


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 2, 2007)

On New Blogger, the feeds are sorted by their 'updated' status by
default. If you make a change in a post, it jumps to the top of the
pack.

A few weeks back, Blogger introduced an option to get it sorted by
published status instead, as this is what most people are used to with
the orderby=published query parameter (will match the published order
in your blog).

You can try this solution:

In your feedburner instead of giving the feed url as *tech4sure.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default

give as

*tech4sure.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default?alt=rss&orderby=published

Feedburner should then display correct feeds. Change this for default feed on your blog too.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 3, 2007)

thanx wil try!
at present lukin for gud PRO template for ma blog!
cant find them!
help me
*EDIT*
can anyone help me desiging a simple 1024px 3 column blogger template?
without any images (header)!
Just a simple template of white background will do!
*EDIT*
When I try to upload a template to blogger, i got 2 errors.
Either dis one


> Your template could not be parsed as it is not well-formed. Please make sure all XML elements are closed properly.
> XML error message: Content is not allowed in prolog.


OR dis one


> Widgets are allowed to be deleted.
> I choose CONFIRM AND SAVE
> and I get this
> 
> ...



1 more thing!
i am switching to a new theme for my other blog den where shd i upload its images to?
I mean where to host its images?



			
				navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> On New Blogger, the feeds are sorted by their 'updated' status by
> default. If you make a change in a post, it jumps to the top of the
> pack.
> 
> ...


My feedburner url is *feeds.feedburner.com/tech4sure
Wt shd be da url with "order by" parameter?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 3, 2007)

I meant in feedburner settings give your feed url as *tech4sure.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default?alt=rss&orderby=published

feedburner feed link remains the same.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 3, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> I meant in feedburner settings give your feed url as *tech4sure.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default?alt=rss&orderby=published
> 
> feedburner feed link remains the same.



Wt abt ma xisitn subscribers?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 3, 2007)

They will automatically get updated feeds. Its existing btw.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 6, 2007)

I want smileys in ma post n comments on blogger!
I want a good hack for this!
The smileys like we hav here in digit are not upto the mark!
These are not gud at all:                
I want some stylish ones with cool colors!
Like Rishi has them here on his blog : *www.rishiraj.info/
Pl reply asap!
Wanna implement this hack in da mrng! (I mean, it shd b ready after tomorrow's mrng)
pl help guys!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 7, 2007)

Try this page for adding smileys in your blog: *lastword.blogspot.com/2007/01/blogger-smilies.html
or here: *bloggingsecret.blogspot.com/2007/05/how-to-add-smile-in-blogger.html


----------



## ashfame (Jun 7, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Try this page for adding smileys in your blog: *lastword.blogspot.com/2007/01/blogger-smilies.html
> or here: *bloggingsecret.blogspot.com/2007/05/how-to-add-smile-in-blogger.html


i had alrdy visited those links while i was searching!
Da first one has a prob of boxes around smileys and other one takes da twice time to reload the page!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 7, 2007)

Border can be removed..read last comment in first link. Yeah loading time is a problem...I am searching for a better method.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 14, 2007)

On the post page of bloggers,
I have "Links to this post"  What is the use of this thing?
--------------------------------------------------------
While posting, I have the option of allowing backlinks! Is this setting sets whether the comments will follow backlinks or not?
---------------------------------------------------------
I am also looking for hack of implementing adsense code in post page and hack for Digg, delicious ,stumble etc (Small icons after post)


----------



## mehulved (Jun 14, 2007)

link to this post is to know who all has linked to that post of yours. Say, I make an entry on my blog based on your post and give a link to that post of yours then you will see my post's url in there.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 14, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> link to this post is to know who all has linked to that post of yours. Say, I make an entry on my blog based on your post and give a link to that post of yours then you will see my post's url in there.



If I write a post on "X" subject and if you link my post on your post then it will display ur post link there!
Am i right?


----------



## ashfame (Jun 19, 2007)

HELP ME OUT GUYS!!*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/sobbing.gif


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Jun 19, 2007)

Ashish

Your blog is nice...why you getting desperate?

Just some additional info:

To promote your blog join Blogexplosion: basically you submit your blog here and spend time reading other members' blogs for which you get credits. Then those credits buy you time, which other people spend in reading your blog.

To check backlinks try Backlinkwatch: here you can check which sites are linking to your blog.

Submit blog to directories.


----------

